# I'm baaaaaaaaack!!



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, miss me? xDD

Haha, well I've actually been lurking about the forum a bit, just not posting so much. I've been suuuuuuuper busy between school, the fish, my boyfriend, and all the new friends I met at Sakura-con. HOWEVER!! I did not return empty handed...I come with MANY pics of my Waldories AND a beautiful new boy <3

So, a little update on the fish....the babies are doing awesome, a little over 5 months now. They're still small though, but I'm working on getting the few males I have(most of them turned out to be female)separated into my 20 long and my 5(just need a biiiiiiit more plastic mesh....)so yeah...xD A couple of the males I have separated already made bubblenests, I'll have to get pics of that. 

So, some bad news.....since Sakura con at the beginning of April, I've actually lost Wally, Phoenix, and Supernova and Jirou and Midori aren't doing well(still trying to figure out whats up with them...). I'd known something was up with Wally and Phoenix long before, do I wasn't surprised when they ended up passing, but Supernova suddenly got a case of dropsy out of nowhere and passed two days later :/ I was really sad...he was my second male, and my first CT....

But, there is some good news!  After sharing my betta troubles with my boyfriend, he felt bad and promised to buy me a new fish. We were going to go to my LPS this past Sunday....but then we found this adorable tiny local aquarium shop in China Town in Seattle on Saturday. They had some AMAZING bettas, I wouldn't be surprised if some of them were imported. It was really hard to choose, there were three I REALLY wanted...but this one guy just...called out to me(...and believe it or not, my boyfriend thought that was cute when I told him that xDD). So, in the end, we walked out with this beauty:









(hes not really that green...more white of course with a blue/green sheen too him xD)

Hes such a sweaty, very active and attentive, even takes food right from my hand already. xD After much debate over names, I decided to call him Obito(an anime character from Naruto). Hes living on one section of my 20 long and is absolutely FASCINATED with this fake log I have in there with him xD Its so cute. Though, it looks like he blew his fins yesterday, hes got a couple rips in his tail :/ I'm thinking about moving him into a smaller section so he doesn't have to swim around as much and damage his pretty finage. 

But, yeah xD I've also got a bit more good news....my boyfriend, who was vaccinated with my fish before, has now been turned into a betta lover!! xD Haha, it was only a matter of time....picked him up a 2 gallon with the works yesterday and he took home one of my male babies <3 Gave him instructions on how to set it up and clean everything, how often to clean, ext. and hes all into it. I'll post some pics later when he sends them too me...and he might actually end up joining the forum too!! xD

But yeah....I think I covered everything!! xDD Lol. I'll post the pics of the babies on my breeding thread, and then go do a photoshoot for Obito and make a thread for him  So....yeah xD I'm going to try and be a little more active around the forum now ^^; Hehe....


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love your new betta


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome back! He's beautiful. What a great find.  And I'm sorry about your others.  

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY! Nice to see you again xD
I'm sorry about the losses ): It seems to have corresponded with the "wave of death" that recently passed through.
Obito is reallllyy pretty xD And of course, your excellent photography skills..... 









I think your boyfriend is a keeper :lol:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol welcome back i love naruto i am considiring naming my next beta's name being pein or kisame


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thanks guys!! ^_^

Ahh, yeah, I'd noticed the "wave of death" when I went back through the forum today to see what I'd missed....its kind of weird, how we seem to be so connected...

Hehe, in the end it was between Obito, a white and black marble dragon, and a lovely purple multi(all Deltas and HMs).....but, Obito 'spoke' to me xD Hehe, I love him to death <3

Lol, Hes definitely a keeper  I'm certainly not letting him go any time soon!!



beta novice said:


> lol welcome back i love naruto i am considiring naming my next beta's name being pein or kisame


Hurray! Another Naruto fan! xD Lol, Kisame is the perfect name for a fish....though if you find a nice feisty dark orange boy he'd be perfect for the name Pein


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very pretty i ended up getting my first female but boy was she pretty my parents and me both agreed  her name is grace shes a really pretty purple


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome back! I missed pictures from you and all your bettas =]


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

my beta kinda looks like the one in beat's avi


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back! I'm sorry about your losses. Your new guy is beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome back!!  I'm so sorry about your losses.  Your new guy is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks everyone!!! ^-^

Oh, and wonderful news! xD My BF is now an official serious betta addict.....hes at Petsmart RIGHT now looking for a new tank and fish, and telling me how "There are too many amazing bettas to choose from! I want them all!" 

Hehe :lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha! He's DEF a keeper.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahaha!!! You scored. 

Well, welcome back!!!! Missed seeing pics of your crew.  Sorry 'bout you losses.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I know, right?! xDD Haha, I'm on the phone with him right now listening to him having a REALLY hard time deciding what fish to get 

Awww, thanks Doggy!! <3


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha that should be fun for him haha


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome back! I haven't actually posted on your breeding topic, but I do check it regularly! I was wondering if something had happened to your fry, since you hadn't updated in a while. :shock:

I'm sorry about your losses! Your new guy is stunning though, love him.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha hey welcome back! You and I got back at just about the same time. XD Your new betta is beautiful and I'm glad the babies are doing well. It's a shame you lost some of your fishies though..I actually lost my red/black CT Itachi too a while back. He had something that I just couldn't cure. =(


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, nah, just busy with life xD Hehe, thanks! I see more awesome new boys in my future too. Once I get my male fry sold, I'll have about four spots to fill in the divided 20, since I'll only be keeping one male and my moms will have his own tank 

Thanks Ninjafish!! xD
Ahh, I'm so sorry about Itachi though!! D: I know exactly what thats like :/


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome Back!! I was wondering where you'd run off to!! Your new guy is stunning!!! And so are the pictures of your babies in the other thread!! I'm sorry about the ones you lost...  *hug* stick around this time! hmmm? And congrats on the boyfriend, definitely a keeper! I wish I could get my boyfriend into the bettas, though he's doing better! He actually calls some of them by name now  though we've been together for 2 years! haha!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thats cool when i get a gf i will make her see the way of the beta's


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Im seeing "boyfriend" alot.....Im getting a little worried, are there any boys on the site? Or am I the only one?  haha


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am a guy dont worry


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol I wonder how many guys are on here. I don't think as many girls. My bf doesn't like fish in general unfortunately.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i think theres more females then guys


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

haha yah, you and me gotta stick together!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Don't worry, there are plenty of guys here.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks Zenandra xD Yeah, I don't plan on leaving again any time soon  Haha, yup, hes definitely a keeper <3 Lol, maybe your BF is slowly starting to get the bug....before you know it, he'll come home with a new boy or girl and say "I saw it and just couldn't resist" :lol:

LOL! xD I've found that there are a lot of guy fish keepers....seems to be more of a guy thing actually. Betta keeping has more girls I think then general fish keepers, but you'd be surprised how many guys are here


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

dang thats pretty depressing


----------

